#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuw: Vrumona truss

## timedriver

In het kader van oostblokpraktijken in eigen land; de nieuwste truss van vrumona! 





Dit is ergernisfactor 5000...zelf proberen we alles zo goed mogelijk te doen, safen waar nodig, nooit overbelasten van truss en hier bouwen een stel beunen een U truss in elkaar en schijnbaar omdat de hoogte niet optimaal was, durven ze de gehele boel op vrumona kratten te zetten! Ongelofelijk!

Zien sommige mensen werkelijk nergens gevaar in?

Bron: facebook

----------


## sjig

Bijzonder  :EEK!: 

Ik geloof zondermeer dat die dingen het kunnen houden. Maar het is werkelijk belachelijk. Als ie niet goed vast zit dan is het een kwestie van een drukke danser en weg is het hele verhaal...

----------


## renevanh

Tijd dat er een instantie komt die je kan bellen en dit soort praktijken onderzoekt, eventueel met sancties als boetes of ontruiming.
Iemand zin in een projectje?  :Smile:

----------


## NesCio01

Ik denk dat Beun z'n vrouw zwanger is 
en hij deze week z'n bed ook zo heeft geplaatst?


Idd, te gek voor woorden. Een carré staat normaliter
zo stevig als een huis, maar met dit soort glijmiddel eronder........

Doet me denken aan jl. december toen ik zo'n zelfde beun
een carré met vuistjes in elkaar zag beuken, letterlijk.
Op 3 hoeken waren de bovenste pijpen gewoon plat geslagen.
Juist die 3 hoeken welke verkeerd om waren geplaatst.
(vanwege herkenbaarheid van de locatie geen foto's gemaakt  :Smile: ).

grtz

Nes

ps. mss post verplaatsen naar opmerkelijke foto's topic?

----------


## speakertech

Eigenlijk wel goed bekeken. In het geval van een fout in het elektrische circuit, is de truss geïsoleerd opgesteld, ergo de vloer blijft spanningsvrij :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Speakertech

----------


## renevanh

> Eigenlijk wel goed bekeken. In het geval van een fout in het elektrische circuit, is de truss geïsoleerd opgesteld, ergo de vloer blijft spanningsvrij



Ja maar nu heb je zwevende aarde...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

Volgens mij zweeft er wel meer in de hoofden van deze bouwers, die aarde komt wel goed, zit ook een steekje los.

----------


## rinus bakker

Niet zo zeuren mannen.
Deze beun heeft een eigen connectiesysteem aangebracht tussen plastic en alu.
Wie weet maakt Vrumona binnenkort ook kratten van 0,5m, 1m en 1,5m hoog.
Ideale opvullertjes, dus ook voor onder uw bühne, bar of bed.

----------


## frederic

Wie plaatst er nu zijn bed op Heinekenbakken? :Confused: 
Als het nu nog bierbakken waren, zou je een eind kunnen mee gaan.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Wie plaatst er nu zijn bed op Heinekenbakken?
> Als het nu nog bierbakken waren, zou je een eind kunnen mee gaan.



'ij die zijn 'eineken niet eert 
is zijn 'ougaarden niet weerd.
 :Smile: 
Beter 1 'eineken onder het bed,
dan 10 'upilers bij Belfius gezet.
 :Smile:

----------


## mrVazil

> Beter 1 'eineken onder het bed,
> dan 10 'upilers bij Belfius gezet.




*strike* die had ik nog niet gehoord  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

Nu ben ik toch wel benieuwd wat een Vrumona krat nou daadwerkelijk aan gewicht kan dragen! 

Niet dat ik deze situatie ooit zal gaan proberen!

----------


## Gast1401081

> …..
> Juist die 3 hoeken welke verkeerd om waren geplaatst.
> (vanwege herkenbaarheid van de locatie geen foto's gemaakt ).
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes
> ….



kom maar op, heb ik schijt aan….

----------


## badboyscrew

Vind wel dat ie op zijn minst 4 de zelfde kleur kratjes had kunnen meenemen het oog wil ook wat  :Wink:

----------


## jens

> Nu ben ik toch wel benieuwd wat een Vrumona krat nou daadwerkelijk aan gewicht kan dragen! 
> 
> Niet dat ik deze situatie ooit zal gaan proberen!



op http://bierkrattenbrug.nl/ heb ik gevonden:

Een enkele bierkrat kan zo’n 6500 kilo dragen voordat het kratje  bezwijkt. Bij 3000 kg treed er plastische vervorming op. Bij 5700 kg  werden de nokken onder de krat in de krat gedrukt. De uiteindelijke  bezwijklast…. 6500 kg

Paar jongens van de TU delft zullen het wel gemeten hebben voordat ze aan het brug project begonnen zijn.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Mits de kratten nieuw zijn en geen constructiefouten hebben.

----------


## showband

en vooral niet te lang in de zon (uv) en de elementen buiten hebben gestaan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mits de kratten nieuw zijn en geen constructiefouten hebben.



Daar hebben we de SF voor.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jens

Niet dat ik dit zou toepassen maar: Als je aan de andere kant van het land staat, en je wat vergeten bent ,of wat dan ook, en voor deze situatie komt te staan. Hoe zouden jullie het dan oplossen? 

Een paar straattegels uit de straat scheppen? Blokken hout? paar flightcases ? 

Een show moet draaien, en de opdrachtgever wil beginnen. Mensen staan voor de deur en dr hangt een hoop geld vanaf. Het is altijd makkelijk om anderen er op te wijzen hoe het niet moet, maar hoe zou je het zelf oplossen?

Of zijn jullie dan allemaal harde profs die gewoon zeggen: Jammer, veiligheid voor alles, deuren blijven dicht. We pakken de boel weer in en rijden naar huis. 

Ik ben benieuwd?  Mvg Jens

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Misschien wat meer tijd nemen om op te bouwen, of leren tellen bij het inpakken.

En anders een bedrijfje uit de buurt bellen. Wij worden zo vaak gebeld door verschillende concurrenten. Kom je er als bedrijf meteen achter hoeveel meer waarde het heeft om met bekende merken te werken.

In dit specifieke geval had de bouwer kunnen kijken of er een bedrijf met hetzelfde merk in de regio is en anders gewoon een heel carre moeten bestellen.

----------


## sjig

> Niet dat ik dit zou toepassen maar: Als je aan de andere kant van het land staat, en je wat vergeten bent ,of wat dan ook, en voor deze situatie komt te staan. Hoe zouden jullie het dan oplossen?



Niet, ik werk alleen regionaal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

